# Sirius Portable ?



## balanceok (Jul 22, 2004)

Does anyone know if and when Sirius will come out with a portable unit to compete with XM's?

I lean towards Sirius because of their NFL package, but the XM portable that can go in your car as well as on your belt is awfully tempting.

Should I wait for Sirius or go ahead with XM?


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

They already have them out. They have a couple versions of it, one is a boombox. I seen the boombox for $100.


----------



## kwajr (Apr 7, 2004)

SIRIUS HAS SAID THEY HAVE ONE IN THE WORKS http://news.newkerala.com/world-news/?action=fullnews&id=97312


----------

